# Nismo oil separator



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

this seems to be a recent addition to the Nismo catalogue - has anyone bought one? I wonder if there's any benefit to separating oil from air and then returning the air into the intake, versus just plugging off the breather-to-intake connection and venting the head to a traditional oil catch can?


----------



## donk_316 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey dude,
I have pics of it if you wanna see it otherwise i havent heard of anyone using one. Sean M mentioned someone using one in that other thread on FA


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Mines also make these it has got to be better than a catch tank and all the extra pipe work


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

and its on the Z-tune, so it cant be a peice of shit


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ah, the Z-tune standard. that pretty much seals it then, although I can't exactly see where the separated oil goes (dumps to the ground??). It's an elegant piece of kit though, tucked away next to the ABS thingie.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

So is this used instead of a catch can then?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

NickM said:


> So is this used instead of a catch can then?


that's my big question - I sure hope so, I'd rather not have one and those long lines snaking all over. I'd have done a catch can already if it weren't for the fact that they are so unaesthetic.


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

NickM said:


> So is this used instead of a catch can then?


what is a catch can?:nervous: :flame:


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Please post the pics if you can
thanks


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

kraqcommando said:


> what is a catch can?:nervous: :flame:


Click on the link in my sig, it's the shiny thing infront of the fuse box.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

StretchGSK said:


> Please post the pics if you can
> thanks


stolen off TakaKaira..









thinking of getting one myself, looks an easy bolt on mod, few parts, lol.

kismet - on the TakaKaira website it says it is available for the BNR34 only, but i'm not sure why it wouldnt work on other GTR's other than the mounting position. yours is a 32 right?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Nengun lists one for the R32, and another for the R33/R34. Yep, shouldn't take more than 15 minutes to install. It appears that the oil somehow gets recirculated, rather than collected. Not sure though, but fuggit, I'm ordering one today.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

nice one mate,

i know what you mean about the asthetics of the traditional ones, thats why i havent gone for one (that, and i don't drive it in anger often enough). i do like how they replace the washer bottle though.
i wonder how they compare though as they are similar in price.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looks like the kit above has a new rear turbo oil return fitting where the oil returns, our breather kits return the oil into the sump on the other side.

Seems like a VERY small fitting coming off the balance tube of the rocker covers, not sure that it would do much to be honest,

Another downside to this system is it appears potentially oily air is being sent back to the intake which is not good, I'd only fit something like this if there are emmission laws to follow.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I agree with Rob, i have a nismo 34 here atm with this set up and although it is tidy and factory fit... for tuned cars with no emmision worries i wouldnt run any breather air back into the intake.
In theory the oil should return back to the sump, in reality the oil stays in the air and gets sucked into the intake still.
When i removed the intake pipework, the pipework was still wet with oil.

Oil is very good for one thing when added to intake air, it massively drops the octane rating.

Rob


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'd only fit something like this if there are emmission laws to follow.


Like all Nismo parts it is _shaken_ (MOT) friendly, so it has to be plummed back into the intake.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Is this the correct it would be plumbed in then?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

aw goddam it, I already ordered one. Wonder if I can do some creative plumbing so I don't have to feed it back into the intake


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Different to the Mines oil separator which is a baffle plate that runs inside the cam covers


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well ok, it can't be that bad - it can't be worse than stock, and I can still send the breather line off to something else.

Or...what if I plugged the breather back into the head (thereby no longer having any breathing/pressure relief)? Bad stuff?


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a Mines one but I've not put it in yet.


----------

